
I lost my job and sold all my stocks to start my own business - jamalx31
https://medium.com/@jamalx31/i-lost-my-job-and-sold-all-my-stocks-to-start-my-own-business-1237ab34056d
======
verdverm
Good luck! It will feel hard and like a mistake at times, but it is definitely
the good choice in the long run. I'm almost at 3 years and make more money,
have more freedom, and can work to make the world a better place my own way.

Hit me up if you want to talk off HN

